# Today's Smoked Salmon



## cmayna (Jul 5, 2014)

Been so busy doing Salmon Jerky & Salmon Nuggets recently,  I kind of forgotten how to do some good ole Smoked Salmon Filets. So thought today would be perfect to go back to the basics.  Here's 12 pieces in the brine:







Drying on the racks:






In the Big Chief






Cooling on the racks











In da tub for the night.  Tomorrow they will be vacuum sealed


----------



## chestnutbloom (Jul 5, 2014)

Looks superb! May I ask which brine you used?


----------



## so ms smoker (Jul 5, 2014)

Great color. Those look awesome!

   Mike


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 5, 2014)

Looks fantastic Craig! The salmon fishing has been great off the Oregon coast the past couple weeks. Hoping I can get over and catch a few while the season is still open!


----------



## cmayna (Jul 6, 2014)

chestnutbloom said:


> Looks superb! May I ask which brine you used?


I use a very basic dry brine of a 4/1 ratio of Brown Sugar/ Non Iodized salt with a bunch of fresh minced garlic.


----------



## kaze105 (Jul 6, 2014)

wow that looks great! Is that sesame seed on the top?


----------



## cmayna (Jul 6, 2014)

Nope, it coarse pepper.


----------



## sb59 (Jul 19, 2014)

Looks good as usual, Craig. I finally tried your recipe today on a 6 lb rainbow trout I had in the freezer. Really came out well. Totally different taste then my usual wet brine method. I think I'll use my old brine for the pan sized fish and your recipe for the larger fish that I fillet.


----------



## reinhard (Jul 19, 2014)

Great color, very nice!!! Reinhard


----------



## skully (Jul 22, 2014)

great job!


----------



## greg gambill (Jul 22, 2014)

Those are beautiful!  I have been using a dry brine lately as well, very similar to your's but add garlic and onion powder and a little pepper.  I tried some powdered ginger in one batch as well and it came out really good, but found out you need to go easy on the ginger...it can become a very "forward" taste if you let it have it's way!

Cheers!


----------



## greg gambill (Jul 22, 2014)

Also had a question....do you peel the skins off after smoking and before storing them?  I was always told that i should, but I see a lot of people don't.  I am curious if it makes a difference?


----------



## cmayna (Jul 26, 2014)

I see no reason to skin the fish before vacuuming.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 26, 2014)

Now that is some damned fine lookin salmon !  Yum !!  Nice smoke !  Thumbs Up


----------

